# HP Pavilion Audio Driver



## rjfries

Does anyone know where I can find a Windows XP driver for the built-in audio hardware in an HP Pavilion PX191AV desktop with the ASUS Amberine 1.03 motherboard? So far I haven't even been able to find out whose chip is being used so I assume it is something that ASUS provides on the mobo. I downloaded a driver (sp26486) from HP's web site but it will not install. I have located an ASUS hardware audio codec on the mobo but they do not list a driver for that so I do not know how to handle it.


----------



## bigbear

Not sure if these are the correct drivers, everytime I put in your model no it comes up with the one in the link
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=uk&dlc=en&product=501193&lang=en


----------



## brite750

rjfries said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a Windows XP driver for the built-in audio hardware in an HP Pavilion PX191AV desktop with the ASUS Amberine 1.03 motherboard? So far I haven't even been able to find out whose chip is being used so I assume it is something that ASUS provides on the mobo. I downloaded a driver (sp26486) from HP's web site but it will not install. I have located an ASUS hardware audio codec on the mobo but they do not list a driver for that so I do not know how to handle it.


run Everest Home it will give you what sound chip you have if we're lucky


----------



## rjfries

Ran Eeverest. audio is oart of ATI southbridge IXP450. Can't find drver for audio. The HP driver suggested ny the 1st reply to my thread had already been tried and didn't work.

Anyone know where to get the ATI drivers?


----------



## brite750

double check your model # of you pc, i dont see why HP wouldnt have your driver on their site


----------



## brite750

isnt your pc Pavilion d4100e


----------



## brite750

I'll tell you this is why most of us absoulutely hate big box brand pcz, I dont see any drivers for your MB at all on HP site, nothing, nadda, nix, apparently you will have to send your pc back to HP and kiss their boots to get any help. i have to think that the dirvers are on the restore disks have you tried a system restore, you may or may not lose all your stuff though.


----------



## Triple6

Try this Realtek HD audio driver: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=3&GetDown=false#High Definition Audio Codecs


----------



## rjfries

brite750 said:


> I'll tell you this is why most of us absoulutely hate big box brand pcz, I dont see any drivers for your MB at all on HP site, nothing, nadda, nix, apparently you will have to send your pc back to HP and kiss their boots to get any help. i have to think that the dirvers are on the restore disks have you tried a system restore, you may or may not lose all your stuff though.


Yes


----------



## dreamz_020

Try the realtek driver....it shld work
Or another alternative for this would be to go to the root of the c drive and make sure u are showing hidden files and folders...You shld be having a folder called hp which shld be hidden...U shld be having the drivers all the peripherals that came with the comp in this folder..
also sp26486 is for the comps that are shipped with creative sound card try Summer 2005 Original Realtek High Definition Audio Drivers
sp26488.exe which are for realtek.
Hope this helps
:up:


----------



## brite750

rjfries said:


> Yes


if you cant even do a system restore your on board may be dead, what about getting a $20 sound blaster card to plug into a pci slot


----------



## rjfries

Triple6 said:


> Try this Realtek HD audio driver: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=3&GetDown=false#High Definition Audio Codecs


I tried the realtek driver and it did not work


----------



## rjfries

This computer was an "unbranded" HP computer and did not come with any software. If I can't find a driver for the on-board audio I certainly will buy a soundblaster card to use.


----------

